# How can I get more channels?



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

This is probably an easy question, but I don't really know much about Cable or TVs. I'm trying to do anything illegal either, some people that I asked in another forum thought I was trying to steal cable.

At my house we have our main TV in the living room with the cable box and it gets all possible channels we are paying for. Any TVs in other rooms that just connect with a coaxial cable from the wall to the TV get all the channels up to 72. What can I do to get the other channels on my other TVs? We have Charter, if that matters.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Two things you can do:

1. split the output of the current box and route the cable to your other TVs. You'll get all the channels on any TV but will only be able to watch the one channel to which the box is tuned.

As that's probably not what you want,

2. get more boxes


----------



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, I thought it would be something simple like that, but I didn't want to go out buying anything before I was sure. I've always just called it a cable box, but what is the name of the box (like digital converter box or whatever they're called), so I can buy another?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The nice folks at Charter will understand what you want regardless of what it's actually called.


----------

